# Realtek AC97, How to enable DTS ?



## ingarb (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi.

I have used Windows XP x64 for a while now, with my integrated Realtek sound card. And use the live DTS encoding feature to get 5.1 in games and non DTS movies.

But in Windows 7 the Realtek appilcations don't work, and I am unable to turn on the DTS encoding, so I only get stereo, and only 5.1 sound when i play a DVD etc that has actual DTS sound..

Any tips?

I tried with SoundBlaster X-FI Plantinum also, but same problem.

Grateful for any help!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

You are using Vista drivers?

Pauldo


----------



## ingarb (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi!

No, I'm using the drivers for my Realtek that came with the Windows 7, Beta 1 - Build 7000.

I tried to install the package from MSI that has driver + applications (For Vista x64) from Realtek. But it didn't install the driver or the software. Allthough it did not throw any errors.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you gone to Realtek's website for drivers. I'm seeing that the Vista driver 32/64 bit r211 or r214 have worked for others.

Also, it seems that reassigning ports has helped a few.

As for you X-Fi Platinum, I saw one guy who didn't get any sound with his but found out that the default playback was the X-Fi's SPDIF port.

Hope that helps.

Pauldo


----------



## ingarb (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, thank you. I'll go to the realtek site and try their driver.

Guess I didn't mention that, but I'm also using the SPDIF port on both my sound cards (Jack on SB X-FI and RCA on integrated Realtek).

In the Realtek XP application (from MSI), there was a big button to always enable DTS encoding output, hope that choice is available in the driver from Realtek.

Will let you know how it goes.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ingarb (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi!

I tried the R214 driver from Realtek, and everything now works 100%. The driver, software and DTS encoding feature!!

Thank you for the tip!! ray:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Excellent! Glad to hear you got it working.

Pauldo


----------

